# Skip the BVI this year . . .



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

I sail more than fish, but this has me boiling. The BVI government is "seizing" fishing boats for "illegal fishing" 20 miles or so offshore. They WILL seize non-BVI sailboats dragging lines. They''re doing it to force the fishing charter fleet from the USVI to the BVI. I''ll grant them that, if a license is required, one should get one. However, they make it virtually impossible to get one. There were two tournaments in the last couple of months (dolphin and Anegada) out of St. Thomas that they didn''t bother anyone. All of a sudden, in an annual tournament, they decided to start playing their little island games. They won''t touch the (BVI) sail charters dragging a line or two. They''re going for the pelagic fishermen with $500,000.00 fines and total boat forfeiture. It is a concerted effort to capture the charter fishing fleet away from the USVI. Try chartering the USVI and Spanish VI or go downisland this year. They''ve stolen two boats from owners, scaring the hell out of a Puerto Rican family this past weekend, boarding with guns drawn (over fishing, mind you - and 20 miles out) a boat with a little girl, husband and wife on board. How ''bout this? ". . . USCG USCG mayday, mayday, I am being approached by an unknown boat (they''re using an old Blackfin, unmarked) and am preparing to return fire . . ."


----------



## dameware (Jul 21, 2003)

Any articles in the local papers about this??

Sounds outrageous.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

You might be able to find it on www.onepaper.com and click "st. thomas source." Of course, the BVI paper on the same site won''t say a thing. Also www.dailynews.vi had articles, but I don''t know if they''re archived and available. It''s the islands, mon. Black Pearl''s still held hostage.


----------

